# Sam's Club worth it?



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

We have a Bj's wholesale membership to stock up on some food but we have been thinking about getting a Sam's club membership. It looks like you can not walk into Sams without a membership so I do not know if it would be worth it. Do they have bulk items like fifty pound bags of rice? Would a Sam's club membership be worth the cost to buy food to store?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

find a friend and go as a guest. if you think it worth it then get one.
really to me the savings are few.
sometimes you can get good deals.
they have loss leaders like every other chain.
mostly though same high price just in quantity.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Would a Sam's club membership be worth the cost to buy food to store?


Some people love Sam's club, but imo, it's not worth the cost. I have had a membership in the past through the church, and then one time we purchased that $10 membership that lasted 6wks that was on promotion. But we spent less than $500 there on things. It is just not worth the cost of membership to me. I can buy in bulk by simply buying multiple things when they are on sale anywhere else, and not have to pay a membership fee.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

It's all according to what you buy. I mainly buy staples, and I save alot of money. I buy rice, sugar, olive oil,freezer bags{a box of four boxes for half of what they cost at the local store},and different bulk goods. Some things never have been a good deal at bulk stores, but somethings are very worth the club membership. A good example is olive oil....$16 a quart at grocery store and almost $13 to $16 for a 3 liters to a gallon.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

It depends on what you need. I get my tires there for my truck because they are always the cheapest that I find. I think it depends on how much you plan to shop there. They have free promo days from time to time. You can always check it out then.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Go in and ask them for a guest pass to see if you'd like it.

For us, it works well. I have very few grocery choices(Kroger, IGA and Save A Lot) and they are high.

I buy the majority of my things there. The bulk flour, sugar, rice, beans, oil, pasta etc. It's also where I purchase all of my paper products. We go through a lot of cheese and it saves a bundle buying there. Also, when I go I can usually find marked down meat(boneless/skinless chicken breast or thighs $1.59#). Since I don't produce my own meat, I think theirs is better quality than what I can buy at the other places.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

go in ask about membership usually they give you a chance to walk around and check things out , or if you do fork out the 45 dollars or what ever it is now , if you find it just isn't worth it you can tell them that and ask for a refund


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

We get a lot of things from Sam's, but some items are cheaper at other stores.
It's worth the membership fee to us though


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've belonged to both Costco and Sam's and I prefer Costco. It depends on each individual store, but in our area, Costco has more big bags of staples and better fruits and veggie and meat than Costco. I also like their Kirkland store brand better than the Sam's Club store brand.

Both stores will give you a one-time guest pass if you ask at the customer service desk.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Also check with your employer, some have agreements with sam's club or costco for reduced membership. Also find a friend and share a membership. A group of us go over at lunch and work around as a members guest, If we find something we can buy it on the members card... I have picked up several car batteries at a nice price.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a sams club membership and found it to be worth the 35.00 a year, although I would not buy into the premium membership at 100.00. There are somethings I buy all the time there and then some special purchases. One of the things I buy on a regular basis is the 96 oz Peter Pan Peanut butter I break it down into 6 - 16oz jars and vaccumn seal it. The peter pan web states that the shelf life of the peanut butter is 18 months and believe me we end up rotating it out much sooner than that. I buy number 10cans of Contadina diced tomatoes for 3.08 a can and add my fresh peppers and onions from the garden to make salsa. Saves alot of peeling and seed removal. I usually get about 18 to 20 pints for about 60 cents ea. I also buy the 2 packs of mussleman apple sauce which is a toalt of 128 oz and make my own apple butter for 87 cents a pint. So for me it works well not to mention you can have a free lunch while you shop if you try all the free samples while you're there!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We have a Sams Club membership, and a Costco membership. I like them both. With most of my groceries being bought in bulk, I believe my memberships pay for themselves within the first 3-4 months.

I buy the large packages of meats, and break them down into the sizes I will use when I get home and toss them into the freezer. I buy canned goods in the multi packs. I buy the big boxes of freezer bags someone mentioned. I love getting rice and beans in bulk. I also love getting the huge bags of frozen veggies. And huge bags or boxes of fresh produce. Our corn didn't come in this year, and I'm thinking about either canning up some of the frozen veggies, or just buying some of their canned veggies and saving my jars for other things I do have, like apples.

We have saved money on things like restaurants too. They have gift cards for resturants, theme parks, gyms, all at a discount. When the kids were home on leave, we bought the restaurant gift cards and were able to take them out for a wonderful restaurant meal at Lucille's BBQ and saved something like 20%!

Our Sam's doesn't have a pharmacy, but if they did, I would get my prescriptions there. You save money on them, and you can also get them at Wal-Mart. They can see your prescription information in their computers at both stores, so if you are traveling, you can still pick them up anywhere there is a Wal-Mart or Sam's. Sam's is better than Costco in that regard. Hubby's prescriptions are with Costco. Their pharmacy is closed on Sunday, and they keep bankers hours, so If I need to fill his, I need to make sure i go when they are open.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

We don't have a Sam's club here, but we have both a BJ's and a Costco. 

My Mom has a BJ's membership, and my sister has a Costo membership. I go shopping with them and pay them cash for what they buy me.

Butter is MUCH cheaper at both of those stores than I can get it anywhere else here. I mean significantly cheaper.... 4 pounds of butter for under $8 at the warehouse stores vs close to $3/pound anywhere else. I also get big bags of rice, large bottles of cooking oils, etc.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

We have a BJ's membership - we like it much more than Sam's. First off, at BJ's you can use their store coupons and a manufacturer's coupon, or up to 4 manufacturer's coupons if the bulk item could be torn apart and sold individually (such as with toothpaste).
BJ's doesn't harass me when I walk in the door to see my card - that completely irked me when we belonged to Sam's! Yes, it is silly but geesh, I have to take it out when I go to cash out, don't id me at the door too.
BJ's has a gas station and it is always cheaper than any other station in my area!
More of the brands we like are sold at BJ's.

Personally, I wouldn't belong to both unless you buy a ton of stuff and it is worth it. Otherwise I'd go walk around Sam's or go with a friend and see which store suites your needs better.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

> I would get my prescriptions there. You save money on them, and you can also get them at Wal-Mart.


I do have a certain strategy of trying to reward WalMart by being sure to check their med prices, generics especially, before settling on a source of anything to be used ongoing daily in our family. If you go back some years, it was WM that instituted real price cuts, many down to the $4/month or /treatment cycle range, for generics. Places like Walgreens had been loudly proclaiming their economy and concerns for the customer while in fact, in our experience, charging incredible markups for really inexpensive generics. WM blasted them, and other primarily pharmacy chains, right out of that business model. I agree with the various criticisms of WM and the malevolent effect its expansion has had on previously-thriving smaller businesses across the US, but in this one area they did seem to lead the way.

We have a CostCo membership but mostly I follow that "stock up with loss leaders" style and add coupons and looking for expiring/ discontinued/ bruised items that some chains promote with nice discounts. I suppose if we didn't have a CostCo nearby, I'd hedge the sale-shopping style with the lowest tier membership to a Sam's.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think a guest pass also means a 10 percent surcharge on anything you buy. I don't mean if you go as a guest with a member, just if you walk in off the street and ask for a pass.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

My son buys a membership and gives me his extra card. 
They have some frozen cod that is really good, the shrimps are better than the grocery store.
I find their canned veggies to be cheaper (Del Monte brand) than regular, unless I find a great sale and have coupons. 
Our freezer was cheaper there than elsewhere, as was the fire place space heater. 
You do have to be careful buying in bulks is not always a better deal. If you know your base prices, you can do well there.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Like Bettsann mentioned,we also go through a lot of peanut butter in this house.Sam's price on PB is hard to beat.We have been happy with our membership over the years.
However,we just discovered GFS across the street from Sam's and we really like it and there are no membership fees.


----------



## lissapell (Mar 2, 2012)

I love Sam's. We do not yet have the space needed to raise our own meat or a large variety of vegetables/fruit. When this changes I might not like Sam's as much.
Currently Sam's beats out all the meat prices of ever other grocery store around. I go to the butcher and buy meat by the case. last week I paid 2.44 a pound for bottom round roast in a 60lb box. On the shelf this roast is 3.58lbs. No it is not the best cut but on a budget it works well. Ground beef 90/10 is 2.80 a pound in a 80lb box. On the shelf, 3.79 a pound. More recently we have stopped buying ground beef, due to all the additives and grinding our own from the roast. makes it cheaper anyway.
I have purchased a case of chicken wings for a bbq for 1.22 a pound which isn't a great saving from sale prices but every penny counts. Whole chicken twin packs are .75 a pound in a 55 pound box. Last month, pork shoulders were 1.20 a pound in a 60lb box.

Our produce is sometimes iffy. I can find better deals about once a month somewhere else. But its produce so it wont last as long. Canned veggies are WAY cheaper. I think they average out to about 60cent a can here. the BIG cans, I think #10, of tomatoes and sauce are super cheap. Less than 3.00 a can. The large cans of fruit is nicely priced as well. Cheeses are much cheaper at sams. I pay a dollar less and get twice as much cheese, if not more. Some of the quick foods are cheaper, but not cheaper than making them yourself so we dont get much of these. Last week I noticed kraft mac n cheese in a 12 pack fro less than 8.00.
I do buy my MIL's dog food from sams. I can not find purina or meow mix or those type brands cheaper anywhere else. I wish for a cosco's. They have a kirklands dog food that is comparable to the special stuff (blue buffalo wilderness) my Maltese have to eat.
This last spring they had canning jars. The case was 2.00 less than walmart.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

It all depends on what you local prices are. In some places it's a great place to buy, in others not so much. Go to samsclub.com, find your local store and you can see what they carry and what they charge.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Prefer Costco to Sams. My purchases at Costco is paper products, plastic bags, and Dog food. Costco's Natures Domain Dog Food is made by the same company that makes the grain free super super premium dog food found in pet stores and feed stores. I pay $29 for 35 pounds at Costco vs about $48 for 30 pounds in my local Feed Store or at Tractor Supply. My wife buys the Costco cat food and cat litter. Tomato canned products are cheaper too. Cheese is a good buy and it is the only source I use for buying good goat cheese that I use in Omelets. I like to mix the goat cheese with some all fruit jam and fill my omelet with it. YUMMMMM. I buy tires and batteries (both small batteries -AA and AAA and golf cart size) at Costco too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

It comes down to your location and what you buy. 

For us Sam's Club isn't really a deal because we have so many places we can get basics (flour, rice, sugar, etc) that are less expensive. My neighbor gets a free membership through work and they love Sam's. She comes homes with bags of chips, sports drinks, coffee, name brand XYZ (she doesn't buy store brand anything) for much less then if she bought it at the local store. For her it's a great deal...for us it's a waste of $50. The two things I did really like buying there was the bread flour (great price) and the granola bars. DH will only eat the sugar filled candy/granola bars for breakfast. I could buy the slightly healthier brand name ones there for a good price. 

Anything else we bought was impulse purchases (we did truly save money on these things)....they are the "bread and butter of Sam's"....look, honey at the XYZ, that's a great price! We better grab it now. Then it sits and gathers dust....


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

It works for us. We have two shopping options Walmart or Sams. Walamrt is closer but I hate the incessant questioning of the cashiers. We are a HUGE family we are going to buy in quanity. Sams is hour from here but buying mass quanities doesn't raise flags.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

My kids think it's worth it for the nasty greasy pizza they serve in the snack area. Add in a root beer float and my kids are in HEAVEN. Me? No way! But I do like them for other reasons. I have a lot of kids and we go through paper plates. (one meal a day in the summer). I can get the good chinet ones there cheaper than the grocery store. Same thing on yeast, flour and other baking supplies. Last time we were there they had Reeces peanut butter chips for baking 2 packs for around $4. I usually get generic stuff, but for things like Tide and Pantene, I can get it cheaper there. (I LOVE Tide and Pantene-only two things I haven't found a good substitute for!)


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

We have a well stocked Costco, love it. Not everything is cheaper but a huge amount of it is, plus the quality is really good.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Sam's club is just Walmart in bulk. I prefer costco over it any day. We do our regular grocery shopping at costco because we feed 9 people it makes sense to shop their weekly.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

There isn't a Costco close enough to us to even want to try them. When Costco first came to this area, they were selling it hard - to the point of being annoying about it. Came into my work several times to pimp a store that was 30+ miles away. There is a Sam's 5 minutes up the road, are you kidding????

Do have a Sam's card and a short list of things we regularly buy there. 14 lb box of large milkbones, $10. You only get 10 lb for $10 at WalMart. 5 lb of sliced american cheese, 160 slices, $10. 100% arabica coffee, 40 oz, around $13. 4 lbs butter, $8. They also have very good meat. Not the same stuff as WalMart at all.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

When we had an inside cat we paid for the membership just in kitty litter savings. Now the amount that we save on cheese and veggies don't make up for the gas the hour long trip would take us.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

You can go in and ask for a guest pass, or go to their website and print one out. I used to keep a Sams or Costco card for purchasing church supplies, but now that I no longer do that it is not worth it. I can find almost anything they carry that I use on sale elsewhere cheaper.

Dawn


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. There is a Costco about 40 min away but that is in MD so I will not do that since MD doesnt accept my license to carry firearms. Seems like some of you think it is worth it and some don't, I will check on a guest pass to look around. The one thing I hate about Bj's is that they check your reciept and cart as you are walking out


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

bassmaster17327 said:


> The one thing I hate about Bj's is that they check your reciept and cart as you are walking out


So does Sam's.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Thanks everyone. There is a Costco about 40 min away but that is in MD so I will not do that since MD doesnt accept my license to carry firearms. Seems like some of you think it is worth it and some don't, I will check on a guest pass to look around. The one thing I hate about Bj's is that they check your reciept and cart as you are walking out


I used to resent being checked at the exit (HD does it also here as do some other stores) then realized that paying someone minimum wage (hopefully more) to do this not only employs an American body (can't outsource that job) but probably prevents some shoplifting which helps keep prices down.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Rancher hit Sams today. we have an account with Sysco, but found that Sam's prices are a lot cheaper. That being said, I just got off the phone with R, and he said they were low on sugar, brown sugar, and a few other things. No bulk salt; only the 1# containers like you can buy in the grocery store. Maybe a lot of folks are stocking up.

Moldy


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

As many have already stated, it depends on alot of factors.

For DH & I it is a god send. We can't afford health insurance for him (we're self-employed and pay cash for everything) but with our Sam's club card we get a very nice discount on his meds. The savings alone for those pays for the membership in one month! 

I also love buying the Peter Pan Peanut Butter that they carry. In addition to other sundry items the sell in bulk. 

One thing though, keep an eye on the cost per oz, etc. Sometimes that can bite you in the hiney if you're not careful and you wind up paying alot more than if you had just bought it at the grocery store!


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

walmart non salted almonds are 9.99 for two pounds and my daughter just bought 3lbs for 9.99 at sams...........


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

bassmaster17327 said:


> The one thing I hate about Bj's is that they check your reciept and cart as you are walking out


So does Costco. The guy who checks the receipt against the stuff in the cart always has to make loud remarks about how much of whatever I've bought. I just laugh it off and say I have teen boys who eat me out of house and home, but inside I'm ticked. If that's the trip that I bought four 25 pound bags of rice, I don't need everyone within hearing distance stopping to take a look at me, my cart, and then the car I get into.

Our Walmart used to check receipts on the way out, trying to cut down on shoplifting. But they must have gotten a lot of flak over it because they stopped.

I forgot to say earlier - we have the Executive membership, which costs us $110 per year (up from $100 last year) but we get a rebate check based on everything we buy, and the rebate is always more than $110.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We have a Costco about 30 minutes away and shop there about every four to six weeks. Definitely worth the membership fees. We have an executive membership and get enough back every year to almost cover our membership. 

TP, dry dog food, dry and canned cat food, olive oil, baking soda, frozen chicken breasts, coffee beans, there are a lot of items that are less expensive there than at our local grocery stores.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

rancher1913 said:


> Rancher hit Sams today. we have an account with Sysco, but found that Sam's prices are a lot cheaper. That being said, I just got off the phone with R, and he said they were low on sugar, brown sugar, and a few other things. No bulk salt; only the 1# containers like you can buy in the grocery store. Maybe a lot of folks are stocking up.
> 
> Moldy


Each Sam club store is different. I went to the one in North Little Rock today and they had 5 lbs of salt didn't know the prices but I saw it. Not everything is cheaper but a lot if it is. I got14 lbs Milk Bone dog biscuit, Nature Valley honey and oats, 3 lb fig newtons, and 5 lb Bisquict baking mix and all of this is cheaper that any other place around.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

You really have to be on top of the prices to work the local Sam's and Costco. We did Sam's Club back when we lived in Alabama, here in Idaho it's Costco.

But we're careful when buying in bulk. Some things are cheaper in bulk at our local Winco grocery store in their bulk bins and bagged items. But some items are definitely cheaper at Costco. TP and paper towels are definitely cheaper at Costco and another thing I can think of is batteries. We can get them at Costco much cheaper than at other local stores. Organic apples are often cheaper per pound too.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've had a Sam's membership for over 20 years, and have not regretted it. Their meats are very good, and if you don't mind a little cutting, their loins save you quite a bit over already cut & packaged.

One thing we found that's not worth the money is their notification program. It's basically a listing of their loss leaders, and things we wouldn't normally buy. We tried it for 3 months, and got our money back.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Just joined Sam's today for $40 and came out with just over $300 worth of goods that I bought only if I felt it was a better price than anywhere else I shop. I stood my ground and left those items on the shelf that I knew I could get cheaper at Save-A-Lot or Dollar General, etc.. One more trip like that to Sam's and I figure my $40 membership will be paid for. 

Got to agree Sam's meat is way better than Walmart's. Wonder why that is when they are the same company??


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

I love Sam's Club! One thing that no one else mentioned is their gas. I don't know if every Sam's has a gas station or not, but the store I go to does. I can get gas anywhere from 10 to 20 cents cheaper a gallon than my local gas station. For me just the gas prices alone are enough to justify the cost of my membership!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Rowenna7 said:


> I love Sam's Club! One thing that no one else mentioned is their gas. I don't know if every Sam's has a gas station or not, but the store I go to does. I can get gas anywhere from 10 to 20 cents cheaper a gallon than my local gas station. For me just the gas prices alone are enough to justify the cost of my membership!


I forgot to mention that. I bought gas that was $354.9 where all the gas stations between here and their (100 miles) was $365.9.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Our Costco sells gas, and it used to be quite a bit cheaper than local stations. But recently it was just a few cents cheaper, and I notice there aren't as many people waiting in line for it. I get gas there if it's convenient when I'm already shopping, but they are 45 minutes from our home so I don't go there regularly.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

You can also get good tires at a good price at both Costco and Sam's.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

When Sam's first came to our city, I was pretty excited about it. I was able to get a discounted membership due to my employer and we went about once every 2 weeks. We were living in an apartment and didn't have a whole lot of room for storage. Our grocery bill went through the roof!

It was difficult for me to recognize the fact that the membership was costing us more than it was saving us. I was 22, the kids were small and hubby and I both worked so we often bought items that were easy to prepareand not bulk items. Shopping at Sam's meant that we couldn't use coupons so it caused the bill to go up. We allowed our membership to lapse to keep from going broke!

A few years ago, we got another Sam's Club membership for our business to build business credit. (They offer credit to small businesses). We found that we had to buy a whole lot of stuff to make up for the membership fee. The current fee to join for business is $100. So to start off, you are already in debt by $100...before you buy one morsel of food. We kept the credit line for 2 years and were pretty glad to see it go at that point.

The reduced gas price thing was another bust for us. Our local Price Chopper store gives us 10 cents off per gallon for every $50 we spend at the store. It is cumulative, so we often get $20 or even 30 cents off per gallon. If we took the time to take someone to the store that didn't own a vehicle, we could use our card for them and rack up even more gas savings.

During our time with a Sam's membership, we did buy tires once and we did shop for certain other goods there, but for a family of four it just wasn't worth it to buy the bulk of our groceries there. We find that we do far better shopping at a mix of places: regular grocery store, Aldi, Save A Lot, Ollies and Price Rite.

My parents have a BJ's membership for the two of them. I don't think it is actually economical for them, either. I just think that they like to shop there and have the disposable income to do it.

We don't have a Costco in our area, so I've never shopped at one.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> When Sam's first came to our city, I was pretty excited about it. I was able to get a discounted membership due to my employer and we went about once every 2 weeks. We were living in an apartment and didn't have a whole lot of room for storage. Our grocery bill went through the roof!
> 
> It was difficult for me to recognize the fact that the membership was costing us more than it was saving us. I was 22, the kids were small and hubby and I both worked so we often bought items that were easy to prepareand not bulk items. Shopping at Sam's meant that we couldn't use coupons so it caused the bill to go up. We allowed our membership to lapse to keep from going broke!
> 
> ...


Sam's is not for everybody. I only shop their for bulk items that I will use. I do not but meat or frozen foods their because of the transportation issues. I would buy tires and the things I listed earlier and the laundry detergent is cheaper and I buy that in bulk. The young that do not have much storage or those with small kids may not save money.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree that not everything is a bargain at Sam's or Costco. You really have to know your prices and not buy huge bags of things you won't use up fast enough. For us, with four kids and lots of room for storage, it makes sense to shop at Costco. But I don't buy prepared trays of food (except the occasional fresh pizza) or the frozen convenience foods. I buy staples: flour, beans, rice, sugar, salt, spices, canned and fresh meat, brown sugar, coffee, canned veggies we don't grow, store brand laundry soap, batteries and sometimes a case of chili or (gag!) Chef Boy R Dee for the kids. I get fruit there cheaper and better quality than our grocery store, and milk, cheese, bacon and yogurt. 

Things I never buy there are honey and maple syrup (I get them locally or from a friend), pasta (except for the time they had tortellini on clearance for 50 cents per pound), shampoo and bath items (cheaper in other places).

People I know do buy the deli trays and frozen foods, and it works for them since that's what they like to eat. But I estimate we save $500 per year on bulk staples, not to mention I can get it all in one or two trips instead of multiple trips to the local grocery store.


----------



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

In my area when there is price fluctuations in gas price Sams seems to be the first to drop a price and last to raise it which can mean occasional price spreads of 20Â¢ or more between them and everyone else for 2-3 days. On a regular ongoing basis 10Â¢ spread isn't consistent but not uncommon and you can usually save at least 7Â¢. I have found fuel saving alone more then pay for my membership.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Thanks everyone. There is a Costco about 40 min away but that is in MD so I will not do that since MD doesn't accept my license to carry firearms. Seems like some of you think it is worth it and some don't, I will check on a guest pass to look around. The one thing I hate about Bj's is that they check your receipt and cart as you are walking out


They do the same thing at Sam's club they look at the receipt and scan your cart like the can really comprehend whats going on .That is part of life and there are a lot of dishonest people ,if it keeps cost down then keep on scanning the cart.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

old school said:


> They do the same thing at Sam's club they look at the receipt and scan your cart like the can really comprehend whats going on .That is part of life and there are a lot of dishonest people ,if it keeps cost down then keep on scanning the cart.


Every receipt has the number of items bought all the person that is checking is the number of items. I have one that counted items and got me a refund since I didn't have that many items in the basket.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Like others said, Costco also scans and checks your cart. In 10 years I've never had one comment on how much I was stocking up or how many of one thing I bought. Many people with small resale stores buy from Costco, so they will have a flat cart full of one item, there is nothing unusual about it. 

The only time I've ever had anyone say anything is when I was double charged for something and got a refund. 

Like someone else said, I also have the Executive membership and my rebate check always covers my cost ($100).


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a Costco membership, and usually the only things I buy there are toilet paper, cat litter, laundry detergent, shampoo & conditioner, things I "should" stock up on sale, but don't. Buying in bulk just means I have to go less often. I get gas whenever I have to go there, and get milk if I happen to need it when I'm there.

Sometimes meat & cheese are cheaper than elsewhere, especially if you can't find them on sale.


----------

